# [Appli propriétaire] message d'erreur à l'install (résolu)

## Over__score

Bonjour,

Je viens d’acquérir une licence de mise à jour du logiciel de correction orthographique et grammatical Antidote 8.

J'utilisais déjà avec satisfaction la version 7 sur ma gentoo moyennant quelques bidouilles (libpng12, ...).

Bien entendu leur support ne sait rien de gentoo. Ils ne supportent que Ubuntu, Fedora et SLED. J'avais déjà galéré avec l'installation de la version 7.

Le processus d'installation décompacte le fichier Installe_Antidote8.bin et quelques autres fichiers dans /var/tmp

Mais là je suis sec avec un message d'erreur au lancement de l'installation :

```
./Installe_Antidote.bash 

/var/tmp/1356517065/Installe_Antidote8.bin: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /var/tmp/1356517065/Installe_Antidote8.bin)
```

Si une âme charitable avait une idée.

Je la remercie d'avance.

Voici mon emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.11-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Extreme_CPU_X9650_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 26 Dec 2012 08:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.5.4-r4, 2.6.8, 2.7.3-r2, 3.1.5, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo sunrise x-portage_overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -mtune=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -mtune=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/sunrise /root/portage_overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bmp branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit corefonts cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp glade gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opencl opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit postscript ppds pppd python qt3support raw readline sdl session smp spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink taglib tcl tcpd theora tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vala vorbis wavpack wma wma-fixed wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="jython2_5 pypy1_8 pypy1_9 python2_5 python2_6 python2_7 python3_1 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by Over__score on Wed Dec 26, 2012 2:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Poussin

Essaie de mettre à jour GCC vers une version plus récente.

Sur mon installation en 4.5.4, j'ai jusque GLIBCXX_3.4.14 

Sur mon installation en 4.6.3, j'ai jusque GLIBCXX_3.4.16 ( strings /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6 | grep GLIBCXX )

----------

## Over__score

Après installation de gcc-4.6.3 et activation avec un "gcc-config 2" ça s'arrête toujours à GLIBCXX_3.4.14 comme avant.

Y a-t-il autre chose à faire ?

edit : mais cela fonctionne maintenant...Last edited by Over__score on Wed Dec 26, 2012 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

ca te donne quoi ça:

```
strings /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.16 | grep GLIBCXX
```

----------

## Over__score

ça donne

```
GLIBCXX_3.4

GLIBCXX_3.4.1

GLIBCXX_3.4.2

GLIBCXX_3.4.3

GLIBCXX_3.4.4

GLIBCXX_3.4.5

GLIBCXX_3.4.6

GLIBCXX_3.4.7

GLIBCXX_3.4.8

GLIBCXX_3.4.9

GLIBCXX_3.4.10

GLIBCXX_3.4.11

GLIBCXX_3.4.12

GLIBCXX_3.4.13

GLIBCXX_3.4.14

GLIBCXX_3.4.15

GLIBCXX_3.4.16

GLIBCXX_DEBUG_MESSAGE_LENGTH
```

 et cela fonctionne.

Merci

----------

